# R4 DS Loader 1.08 Final released



## shaunj66 (Apr 14, 2007)

*R4 DS Loader 1.08 Final released*

Out now...











The R4 team, sticking to their promises, have released version 1.08 final of the English R4 DS loader. This version includes the Action Replay cheat support that we mentioned on the portal a few days back. A full English change-log will be posted here shortly. For now, you can download the loader locally below.




Download R4 DS Loader 1.08 (Final)



Official site


----------



## fryguy (Apr 14, 2007)

Neat.. Now i just have to wait for the M3 Simply loader.


----------



## H8TR (Apr 14, 2007)

QUOTE(fryguy @ Apr 14 2007 said:


> Neat.. Now i just have to wait for the M3 Simply loader.


Same here.
Edit: I think Moonshell might have been updated.


----------



## Cjuub (Apr 14, 2007)

Just tried the cheat function, works flawless.


----------



## ambitous21 (Apr 14, 2007)

copying my post from the other topic:

this is good stuff. except for a few things:


1. It makes the skins look bad. The programmers put the grey cheat icon on the bottom.. and in the center. that made all my skin themes looked pretty ugly, as i shifted through 12 sets just now to see how it looks like.

2. once you cheated, you can't go back, so make sure to backup your file. I set the get all balls in Mario 3 on 3, to get the two balls i didnt unlock, and get the SSS status with 99999 points. Well after I turned the cheats off, went into the game again the effects were still there, all unlocked, SSS, and 99999. so back up your saves first.

3. I still don't understand the two middle buttons, Game enabled and Cheat enabled. Obviously Cheat enable is putting the cheat on, but game enabled?


----------



## pristinemog (Apr 14, 2007)

QUOTE(ambitous21 @ Apr 14 2007 said:


> copying my post from the other topic:
> 
> this is good stuff. except for a few things:
> 
> ...



Not always. If the game autosaved then it's going to. I just used it with Yoshi's Island DS to unlock everything (which worked). I didn't actually play any levels, just turned it off at the level select screen. I turned the cheats off and I'm back to normal.


----------



## ashly138 (Apr 14, 2007)

Cheats yeaa.  Now all it nied is an option to be able to add same cheats your self


----------



## Killermech (Apr 14, 2007)

QUOTE(ashly138 @ Apr 14 2007 said:


> Cheats yeaa.Â Now all it nied is an option to be able to add same cheats your self



;P
http://babelfish.altavista.com/babelfish/t...t%2f5-other.htm


----------



## ashly138 (Apr 14, 2007)

Cool TNX just what i nied 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hehe


----------



## Tjharwin (Apr 14, 2007)

Yep, I'm waiting for the M3 loader too. Hopefully...Monday maybe?


----------



## THeLL (Apr 14, 2007)

QUOTE(Tjharwin @ Apr 14 2007 said:


> Yep, I'm waiting for the M3 loader too. Hopefully...Monday maybe?



It's already released!


----------



## khan (Apr 14, 2007)

So to add new entries into the CHEAT.dat, we need to have AC codes, right?


----------



## Jax (Apr 14, 2007)

I can't think of anything else the R4 team needs to put on their flashcart. It's perfect!


----------



## jalaneme (Apr 14, 2007)

ok adding additional cheat codes with that program, i already have the default list on the flash cart, if i make another user cheat file and put it on the R4DS will it recognise it or do i have to make a whole new data base again to replace the cheat.dat file that's already on the R4DS?


----------



## bobrules (Apr 14, 2007)

Wow jsut read over the chinese change log, xml files is supported, and we can edit the cheat codes as well.


----------



## bobrules (Apr 14, 2007)

hey this is the chinese official cheat list
http://www.r4ds.com/product-2.htm


----------



## jalaneme (Apr 14, 2007)

hey, a little help here?


----------



## Stitch (Apr 14, 2007)

w00t, cheating with trimmed roms works


----------



## Master Mo (Apr 14, 2007)

QUOTE(ambitous21 @ Apr 14 2007 said:


> 1. It makes the skins look bad. The programmers put the grey cheat icon on the bottom.. and in the center. that made all my skin themes looked pretty ugly, as i shifted through 12 sets just now to see how it looks like.



Is there a picture of this. Because I don`t have a DS at the moment (send it to nintendo  :'( )


----------



## bobrules (Apr 14, 2007)

Nice glad to see that, from the list above it seems like they are all U versions for some reason.


----------



## bobrules (Apr 14, 2007)

It's a pretty big button.


----------



## silverhaze13 (Apr 14, 2007)

Am I the only one who has problems with the file? I can't even open it with winzip, it's telling me its an invalid archive. Is there another mirror I can download it from?


----------



## bobrules (Apr 14, 2007)

i suggest wait for the r4ds.net to update theirs, caue i can't find any english firmware on r4ds.com


----------



## iamwhoiam (Apr 14, 2007)

QUOTE(silverhaze13 @ Apr 14 2007 said:


> Am I the only one who has problems with the file? I can't even open it with winzip, it's telling me its an invalid archive. Is there another mirror I can download it from?



Yup, the gbatemp mirror is corrupt


----------



## Sinkhead (Apr 14, 2007)

I love BabelFish translation


			
				Said page said:
			
		

> Under first introduced various vegetables single item showed:



- Sam


----------



## Lexal (Apr 14, 2007)

How am i doing to cheat when ive downloaded and put it in my R4?


----------



## iamwhoiam (Apr 14, 2007)

QUOTE(iamwhoiam @ Apr 14 2007 said:


> QUOTE(silverhaze13 @ Apr 14 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Am I the only one who has problems with the file? I can't even open it with winzip, it's telling me its an invalid archive. Is there another mirror I can download it from?
> ...



The file opens under winrar


----------



## Rayder (Apr 14, 2007)

Update to the latest Winzip or use Winrar to open the archive.  The mirrored download worked for me with Winrar v3.61.

All I need now is a cheat for Dead'N'Furious so I don't have to reload all the time.


----------



## Lexal (Apr 14, 2007)

Does the cheat work online?


----------



## iamwhoiam (Apr 14, 2007)

QUOTE(Lexal @ Apr 14 2007 said:


> Does the cheat work online?



Unfortunately, most do =(


----------



## bobrules (Apr 14, 2007)

Fortunately most do. This will make my animal crossing more fun.


----------



## iamwhoiam (Apr 14, 2007)

Mirrors:

R4 Firmware ENG v1.08 Final

R4 Cheat Editor - ENG v 1.00

Both files are in zip format, compatible with WinXP, Winzip, Winrar


----------



## lagman (Apr 14, 2007)

Is the cheat support the only change in this update?

I´m not really into that.


----------



## iamwhoiam (Apr 14, 2007)

QUOTE(lagman @ Apr 14 2007 said:


> Is the cheat support the only change in this update?
> 
> I´m not really into that.



I'm not into anal sex, but it's still out there


----------



## lagman (Apr 14, 2007)

QUOTE(iamwhoiam @ Apr 14 2007 said:


> I'm not into anal sex, but it's still out there








 ...ok


----------



## Smiths (Apr 14, 2007)

Don't forget the cheat code Editor:

http://r4ds.com/soft/5-other.htm


----------



## 754boy (Apr 14, 2007)

QUOTE(lagman @ Apr 14 2007 said:


> QUOTE(iamwhoiam @ Apr 14 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not into anal sex, but it's still out there
> ...



This was my first laugh of the day.....thanks guys


----------



## MaHe (Apr 14, 2007)

QUOTE(newbie @ Apr 14 2007 said:


> Don't forget the cheat code Editor:
> 
> http://r4ds.com/soft/5-other.htm


You don't really need is as-of now, because the CHEATS.DAT is currently up-to-date with codejunkies.com.
But if you want to trim the file a bit or reorganise the cheats, it's a neat tool.

Just remember, kids - don't cheat on WFC! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




P.S.: Tried Mario Kart plus constant Bullet Bill Cheat and BETA track cheat. Both crashed the game. :/
P.P.S.: I was playing in ad-hoc mode with my cousin.


----------



## iamwhoiam (Apr 14, 2007)

You can't actually open CHEATS.DAT in the cheat editor... it comes up with 

"Database format error"


----------



## bitoy (Apr 14, 2007)

The cheat editor comes with usrcheat.dat which i can open with the program, but when i tried opening the cheat.dat that comes with the v1.08 final, it says "cheat database error!" how can i edit the original cheat.dat file? or do i have to make a new database if i need new cheat for future games? is the R4 and M3's cheat.dat the same?


----------



## Smiths (Apr 14, 2007)

yeah it seems like the cheat editor is useful only for creating your own CHEAT.DAT files, not for editing the existing one.
Weird.

Still, as an M3 owner i'm happy R4 put nice work into the cheat function for all.  And the fact M3 updated so fast didn't hurt at all.


----------



## bitoy (Apr 14, 2007)

newbie,

have you tried creating your own cheat.dat and use it with m3simply? just want to know if r4's cheat editor will work with m3 simply too.. thanks!


----------



## Rayder (Apr 14, 2007)

And there was much happiness and rejoicing.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











So far, I only enabled one cheat.....to open up all the games for free play mode in Clubhouse games.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Worked like a charm!  It was a trimmed rom too.

R4DS...The Force is strong in this one.  But it's not a Jedi yet.


----------



## knilsilooc (Apr 14, 2007)

QUOTE(MaHe @ Apr 14 2007 said:


> QUOTE(newbie @ Apr 14 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Don't forget the cheat code Editor:
> ...


Aww, that doesn't mean anything. Codejunkies doesn't have _every_ cheat there is. I happen to have a cheat to play every course online in Mario Kart DS, which Codejunkies doesn't have.

EDIT: Oh, and it that case, I _would_ be cheating on WFC, but it's good for everyone.


----------



## bobrules (Apr 14, 2007)

Hi what's the difference between r4ds.net and R4ds.com(english)?


----------



## bitoy (Apr 14, 2007)

has anyone actually tried to to use a cheat database created by saveeditor and got it to work in your r4ds?


----------



## fritz (Apr 14, 2007)

Do cheats work with Animal Crossing?


----------



## iamwhoiam (Apr 14, 2007)

Ok, I've tried to put edited cheat files from the cheat editor to run on the R4, but nothing works... trimmed or otherwise.

Only the original CHEAT.DAT works


----------



## BoneMonkey (Apr 14, 2007)

ackkkk well im on windows ME i know a old version of windows 

and skins dont work and the action replay cheat button doesnt appear :-(


----------



## iamwhoiam (Apr 14, 2007)

Ok, I've even tried using the usrcheat.dat file that comes with the save editor, but that doesn't work either

I've tried using that file as CHEAT.DAT and it doesn't work

Babelfish tells me that:

"7) supports the official database (cheat.dat) and the user database (usrcheat.dat) the function, supports the distinction independently to promote"

So I put usrcheat.dat in _system_ ... still doesn't work, tried it in root... still no go.

the usrcheat.dat contains a cheat for Mario Kart DS (U), and this ROM is untrimmed on my DS

The fact that you can't open 'CHEAT.DAT' into the save editor is also strange.

If you open the original 600kb CHEAT.DAT into notepad, it comes up with chinese letters. If you open it in wordpad, you get proper formatting of the contents but without any english lettering

However, if you open the usrcheat.dat that comes with the cheat editor in either notepad or wordpad, you'll see it's full of english lettering.

Which suggets the save editor doesn't output the correct format for v1.08


----------



## Modrak (Apr 14, 2007)

Awesome update, but the file is corrupt :/

Unpacked on WinRAR on my server (W2k3), not unpacking on Mac in neither Finder, StuffIt or command line unzip. Shall I repack ?


----------



## Spikey (Apr 14, 2007)

QUOTE(iamwhoiam @ Apr 14 2007 said:


> Ok, I've even tried using the usrcheat.dat file that comes with the save editor, but that doesn't work either
> 
> I've tried using that file as CHEAT.DAT and it doesn't work
> 
> ...


I think that this suggests is that the editor is for the wrong language version, or is for the correct one, but the english version is currently using the chinese cheat one.


----------



## jalaneme (Apr 14, 2007)

usercheat.dat loads fine on my flash cart, i have no idea what you did wrong, the only thing is that the game doesn't boot with any of the codes enabled, i just get a black screen, i'm gonna try without the M code and see what happens.


----------



## Monkey01 (Apr 14, 2007)

QUOTE(iamwhoiam @ Apr 14 2007 said:


> Ok, I've even tried using the usrcheat.dat file that comes with the save editor, but that doesn't work either
> ...
> 
> Which suggets the save editor doesn't output the correct format for v1.08


Yes, they are not the same format, the original one is encrypted and can't be opened in the program no. But I suppose R4 should be able to handle both of them. (Don't have one myself so can't test)

How did you put it on your MicroSD? in the _system_ folder? And did you rename it to CHEAT.DAT like the original one? Or usrcheat.dat like the example one?


----------



## iamwhoiam (Apr 14, 2007)

QUOTE(Modrak @ Apr 14 2007 said:


> Awesome update, but the file is corrupt :/
> 
> Unpacked on WinRAR on my server (W2k3), not unpacking on Mac in neither Finder, StuffIt or command line unzip. Shall I repack ?
> 
> ...




Read the entire thread


----------



## iamwhoiam (Apr 14, 2007)

QUOTE(jalaneme @ Apr 14 2007 said:


> usercheat.dat loads fine on my flash cart, i have no idea what you did wrong, the only thing is that the game doesn't boot with any of the codes enabled, i just get a black screen, i'm gonna try without the M code and see what happens.



How did you get it working? Are you sure it's not the original CHEAT.DAT working behind it?


----------



## bobrules (Apr 14, 2007)

Just updated, every cheat worked for me, disabling it worked as well, no probelms yet.


----------



## jalaneme (Apr 14, 2007)

QUOTE(iamwhoiam @ Apr 14 2007 said:


> QUOTE(jalaneme @ Apr 14 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > usercheat.dat loads fine on my flash cart, i have no idea what you did wrong, the only thing is that the game doesn't boot with any of the codes enabled, i just get a black screen, i'm gonna try without the M code and see what happens.
> ...



nope, i have both CHEAT.DAT & usercheat.DAT in the same folder i didn't overwrite the other file, what i did basically is start the program put my codes in and then saved the codes i created to the usercheat.dat file and then copy and pasted it to my memory card and loaded it up.


----------



## iamwhoiam (Apr 14, 2007)

QUOTE(Monkey01 @ Apr 14 2007 said:


> QUOTE(iamwhoiam @ Apr 14 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, I've even tried using the usrcheat.dat file that comes with the save editor, but that doesn't work either
> ...



I've tried putting usrcheat.dat into: Root, _system_. I've also tried putting it as CHEAT.DAT. All three ways fail.

New method:

I tried using the original CHEAT.DAT in _system_
Then I put a copy of usrcheat.dat into _system_ AND root

This copy of usrcheat.dat is the same as the one that comes with the save editor, but has the cheat names different.. i.e. UNLOCK BOOBS instead of UNLOCK TRACKS etc etc

The original CHEAT.DAT is detected, usrcheat.dat isn't used

So I try deleting CHEAT.DAT. usrcheat.dat isn't used

I renamed usrcheat.dat to CHEAT.DAT. it still isn't used

Also CHEAT.DAT doesn't have to be in capitals, the origianl CHEAT.DAT works as cheat.dat

I've tried looking at the babelfish translation of the chinese instructions to use save editor. Fairly straight forward. I've also had my mum translate it for me (she's chinese). The instructions still fail to produce a working copy of usrcheat.dat, in any location.


----------



## iamwhoiam (Apr 14, 2007)

QUOTE(jalaneme @ Apr 14 2007 said:


> QUOTE(iamwhoiam @ Apr 14 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(jalaneme @ Apr 14 2007 said:
> ...



What ROM is this, what what custom codes is this?


----------



## bobrules (Apr 14, 2007)

I just tried wifi, cheats worked as well. no fun though.


----------



## jalaneme (Apr 14, 2007)

QUOTE(iamwhoiam @ Apr 14 2007 said:


> QUOTE(jalaneme @ Apr 14 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(iamwhoiam @ Apr 14 2007 said:
> ...



animal crossing wild world, and the codes are from codejunkies website, i just tried without the M code and the game still won't load.


----------



## iamwhoiam (Apr 14, 2007)

QUOTE(jalaneme @ Apr 14 2007 said:


> animal crossing wild world, and the codes are from codejunkies website, i just tried without the M code and the game still won't load.



What code is it? The CHEAT.DAT file that comes with the firmware has the most up to date codejunkies.com code

Which animal crossing are you using? USA/EU? And which codes... v1.0 animal crossing or v1.1 ?

Does CHEAT.DAT need the master codes?


----------



## MaHe (Apr 14, 2007)

QUOTE(bobrules @ Apr 14 2007 said:


> Hi what's the difference between r4ds.net and R4ds.com(english)?


One is just a mirror. Use the one that's faster for you.


----------



## iamwhoiam (Apr 14, 2007)

I think if the mastercode is different from:

```
C0000000 023DF000
F20081CC E12FFF1E
```

Then you need it. Cos that's the mastercode that's most commonly used in the majority of games


----------



## jalaneme (Apr 14, 2007)

QUOTE(iamwhoiam @ Apr 14 2007 said:


> QUOTE(jalaneme @ Apr 14 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > animal crossing wild world, and the codes are from codejunkies website, i just tried without the M code and the game still won't load.
> ...



i just enabled max nook points and press L+R to remove weeds and the game won't load, and no animal crossing is not included in the default codelist provided by the R4DS that's why i made the custom codes, i'm playing the USA version and it's version 1.0, some games need master codes and some games don't it depends, right now i'm pretty disappointed i was expecting the custom codes to work, but it doesnt i was looking forward to saving some money when pokemon diamond is released because i can just use my real action replay without any hassle like this, but alas i had similar problems with the G6 lite aswell that i couldn't use my own custom codes so right now i'm going to presume that custom code support is not working properly or something and i'm just going to buy pokemon diamond after all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




see list of games supported, no animal crossing at all:
http://www.r4ds.com/product-2.htm


----------



## iamwhoiam (Apr 14, 2007)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> ?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????



Ok, the key might be in this line.

If the some of the cheats is already in CHEAT.DAT for a game, you can use usecheat.dat and the game codes will merge for that game (i.e. appear on the cheat menu). So maybe you have to have CHEAT.DAT *and* usrcheat.dat for usrcheat.dat to work?



And since CHEAT.DAT is the most current codejunkies database, then usrcheat.dat is currently usseless?

Oh, I dunno, I give up


----------



## iamwhoiam (Apr 14, 2007)

QUOTE(jalaneme @ Apr 14 2007 said:


> QUOTE(iamwhoiam @ Apr 14 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(jalaneme @ Apr 14 2007 said:
> ...


----------



## bobrules (Apr 14, 2007)

I think we should wait for an official english instructions.


----------



## duelistXmist (Apr 14, 2007)

Codejunkies doesn't have codes for FFCT   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...Anyone know where to get Ar codes for FF Chocobo tales?


----------



## shadowboy (Apr 14, 2007)

T_T  Soo like 1/2 the games don't have codes?  Suckage.
Still  an awesome release tho, hoping for a working code editor soon.


----------



## jalaneme (Apr 14, 2007)

QUOTE(iamwhoiam @ Apr 14 2007 said:


> QUOTE(jalaneme @ Apr 14 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(iamwhoiam @ Apr 14 2007 said:
> ...



so use that M code with the animal crossing cheat codes? i will give it i try i guess.

edit: nope, just two white screens instead of a black one.


----------



## mcbey (Apr 14, 2007)

Well the only game I want to cheat in right now is Pokemon Diamond, so ill wait till they fix all the problems before downloading this. hey im still on the first update that offered soft reset.

R4 rocks, it will be the best once this actually works


----------



## bobrules (Apr 14, 2007)

The only game i would not cheat on is diamond, because cheating on pokemon is no fun. i don't think it's possible to beat trauma center without cheat.. It gets so hard when it gets to like chapter 6.


----------



## jalaneme (Apr 14, 2007)

QUOTE(mcbey @ Apr 14 2007 said:


> Well the only game I want to cheat in right now is Pokemon Diamond, so ill wait till they fix all the problems before downloading this. hey im still on the first update that offered soft reset.
> 
> R4 rocks, it will be the best once this actually works



don't get your hopes up for a working custom codes with the R4DS, i'm buying the game now so i won't have to deal with this mess, and i doubt they will have this all working by the time pokemon comes out.


----------



## iamwhoiam (Apr 14, 2007)

Pokemon with cheats, I can't actually think of anything worse. What's the point in the entire story of what pokemon was based upon, if you're just gonna dupe some codes into the game. Boring.

Anyways, sorry, off topic


----------



## dunderhead (Apr 14, 2007)

Yeah, I agree.  The only time I would use cheats is to mess around AFTER I beat the game in a legit manner.

edit: I've been very impressed with the R4 team's effort in these frequent kernel updates.  Very nice work!


----------



## jalaneme (Apr 14, 2007)

QUOTE(iamwhoiam @ Apr 14 2007 said:


> Pokemon with cheats, I can't actually think of anything worse. What's the point in the entire story of what pokemon was based upon, if you're just gonna dupe some codes into the game. Boring.
> 
> Anyways, sorry, off topic



modify pokemons moves and to be able to use other pokemons moves with different pokemon, on top of that unlock some rare pokemon that you cant obtain the normal way, that's what i will be mainly doing, so i'm not just going to blantely just cheat my way through the whole games lol.


----------



## Louse76 (Apr 14, 2007)

QUOTE(Jax @ Apr 14 2007 said:


> I can't think of anything else the R4 team needs to put on their flashcart. It's perfect!



Needs to be able to backup/switch between save files!


----------



## iamwhoiam (Apr 14, 2007)

QUOTE(Louse76 @ Apr 14 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Jax @ Apr 14 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I can't think of anything else the R4 team needs to put on their flashcart. It's perfect!
> ...



It can as of v1.08beta

press SELECT to switch to Display Savefiles, choose the SAV file and then press A to backup, chose the BAK file and then press A to restore


----------



## shaffaaf27 (Apr 14, 2007)

so we could have mutliple pokemon saves?


----------



## lilboymonkey (Apr 14, 2007)

edited my own cheat database, works fine. just edit, save to usrcheat.dat then copy along with CHEAT.DAT to appropriate folder. works flawlessly


----------



## jalaneme (Apr 14, 2007)

QUOTE(lilboymonkey @ Apr 14 2007 said:


> edited my own cheat database, works fine. just edit, save to usrcheat.dat then copy along with CHEAT.DAT to appropriate folder. works flawlessly



yes it works fine in the R4DS menu but i can't get the codes from codejunkies website to work with the usercheat.DAT and animal crossing, have you even tried this game yourself? what games have you tried with usercheat.dat file?


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 14, 2007)

Am I the only one that doesn't like to cheat?  I don't like cheating ... I don't like using special codes ... and I don't like reading walkthroughs.  It's so much more satisfying for myself ... knowing that I did things without cheating or any help.

So this update is rather useless for me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Unless they updated the moonshell.


----------



## xbman (Apr 14, 2007)

I upgraded to 1.08 and the cheats are working fine, but moonshell no longer boots. It just hangs at the loading screen. I had 1.07 previously and just copied the files from 1.08 and overwrote what I aldready have on the card. The files / directory structure match the 1.08 release and are correct. Anyone else having this problem and/or know what may be causing it?


----------



## indi_andy (Apr 14, 2007)

sorry im pretty new to all this

but what are the game ID's when using the cheat code editor 

im confused becasue the babelfish tranlation says that the game id is _"composed by two parts, the first 4 letters for the game" Game code ", the latter 8 sexadecimal numbers for the game crc code, use for to match the golden finger and the corresponding game."_


what is the 'latter sexadecimal number for the game crc code???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










HELP

EDIT: sorry problem solved


----------



## hankchill (Apr 14, 2007)

QUOTE(Nestea80 @ Apr 14 2007 said:


> Am I the only one that doesn't like to cheat?Â I don't like cheating ... I don't like using special codes ... and I don't like reading walkthroughs.Â It's so much more satisfying for myself ... knowing that I did things without cheating or any help.
> 
> So this update is rather useless for me.
> 
> ...



I'm not much of a cheater either, but I find that using codes after finishing a game brings a lot more replay value to it. This way I enjoy playing games over again with different enhancements, whether they make the game harder or easier; it doesn't matter. The fact of the matter is, is that it's more enjoyable a second play through 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I finished New Super Mario Bros. 100% ages ago, and now I'm playing it again because I can now cycle through my powerups on demand 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 All for more fun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The codes I do HATE though, are unlock everything codes. It destroys the purpose of the game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What's the point of playing if you're just going to have everything unlocked from the get-go? Those codes destroy replay value.

Regards.


----------



## bobrules (Apr 14, 2007)

For Super Mario, without cheat I couldn't even get pass the 2nd world.


----------



## zoharmodifier (Apr 14, 2007)

After you push Y to open the cheat menu, what does "Game Enable/Disable" mean? Cheats will only activate when both game and cheat are enabled... but why would you have to "enable" the game?


----------



## M3LV1N (Apr 14, 2007)

This is great! It's so awesome!


----------



## iamwhoiam (Apr 14, 2007)

QUOTE(lilboymonkey @ Apr 14 2007 said:


> edited my own cheat database, works fine. just edit, save to usrcheat.dat then copy along with CHEAT.DAT to appropriate folder. works flawlessly



So I was correct, the cheats only work if both files are present. I don't have any non-code-junkie codes to tinker with, but i'm going to try ygo07 cheats to confirm this


----------



## bobrules (Apr 14, 2007)

Blackscreen for me on animal crossing, when I activate cheats I added to the usrcheat.dat.


----------



## iamwhoiam (Apr 14, 2007)

Animal crossing has a strange mastercode which is different than the normal codes.

I don't think the game cheats work if your mastercode isn't


```
C0000000 023DF000
F20081CC E12FFF1E
```

And please, no one ask what a master code is, read cracker's trainer creation guide

Can anyone find a game on the R4 support list that doesn't have this mastercode?


----------



## iamwhoiam (Apr 14, 2007)

Ok, I can confirm this:

*THE CHEAT EDITOR WORKS!*

I tried using some AR codes on YGO world champ 2007
And managed to "unlock all disks and clothing"

These are custom codes not found on codejunkies

Basically... the cheat editor can't edit the pre-defined cheats in the game list in cheat.dat

You can only *add* cheats using usrcheat.dat which is located in _system_ (same folder as cheat.dat)

Game who's mastercodes are different than

```
C0000000 023DF000
F20081CC E12FFF1E
```

will not currently work with the cheat editor.

At least the editor lets you add future game cheats


I will be posting a detailed step by step instruction list tomorrow


----------



## Zaraf (Apr 14, 2007)

When you want to add a new game, how do you find the Game ID?

I found the first 4 letters of the game ID, but I don't know how to get the string of hex that comes after it...


----------



## iamwhoiam (Apr 14, 2007)

QUOTE(Zaraf @ Apr 14 2007 said:


> When you want to add a new game, how do you find the Game ID?



It was cracked by someone and I found it, the YGO code is
AY7E 12ab4257


----------



## bobrules (Apr 14, 2007)

Go to codejunkies, find any random game code, under the title of the game there should be a game code.


----------



## jalaneme (Apr 14, 2007)

QUOTE(Nestea80 @ Apr 14 2007 said:


> Am I the only one that doesn't like to cheat?Â I don't like cheating ... I don't like using special codes ... and I don't like reading walkthroughs.Â It's so much more satisfying for myself ... knowing that I did things without cheating or any help.
> 
> So this update is rather useless for me.
> 
> ...



if you hate cheating, leave this topic, we don't want moany wingers like you spoiling it for the rest of us.


----------



## jalaneme (Apr 14, 2007)

QUOTE(Zaraf @ Apr 14 2007 said:


> When you want to add a new game, how do you find the Game ID?
> 
> I found the first 4 letters of the game ID, but I don't know how to get the string of hex that comes after it...




download this program and it will find the game ID for you:
http://projects.sappharad.com/tools/ardseditor.html

just go to the options and open the rom and it will automatically find the game ID.


----------



## bobrules (Apr 14, 2007)

iamwhoiam I'm interested in your discovery.


----------



## iamwhoiam (Apr 14, 2007)

QUOTE(bobrules @ Apr 14 2007 said:


> iamwhoiam I'm interested in your discovery.



Me too, I knew R4 wouldn't release bogus software

Been scratching my head all day

Look out for the guide 2moro


----------



## jalaneme (Apr 14, 2007)

QUOTE(bobrules @ Apr 14 2007 said:


> Go to codejunkies, find any random game code, under the title of the game there should be a game code.




you can't use just any game ID with any DS game as the user cheats you created won't be recognised by the R4DS, it has to be the game ID that you find in the rom or go to codejunkies website and look for the game ID there when you search in their codelist.


----------



## Zaraf (Apr 14, 2007)

If there is a master code, do we need to add it?


----------



## iamwhoiam (Apr 14, 2007)

QUOTE(jalaneme @ Apr 14 2007 said:


> QUOTE(bobrules @ Apr 14 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Go to codejunkies, find any random game code, under the title of the game there should be a game code.
> ...



Yeah, if the game isn't list on codejunkies (such as yu gi oh 2007), you need to use that tool to find it.


----------



## jalaneme (Apr 14, 2007)

QUOTE(iamwhoiam @ Apr 14 2007 said:


> Animal crossing has a strange mastercode which is different than the normal codes.
> 
> I don't think the game cheats work if your mastercode isn't
> 
> ...



didn't you read my post? that M code doesn't work! it just give two white screens! neither M code from codejunkes or the M code you posted works. but i'm glad you got your user cheats working now, i was trying to tell you all along that both .dat flies have to be preset, and you don't overwrite overt the default codelist either as that will erase over all the codes that are preloaded in the file already.


----------



## bobrules (Apr 14, 2007)

QUOTE(jalaneme @ Apr 14 2007 said:


> QUOTE(bobrules @ Apr 14 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Go to codejunkies, find any random game code, under the title of the game there should be a game code.
> ...




My bad should of said it more clearly, I just mentioned where to find the code.


----------



## iamwhoiam (Apr 14, 2007)

QUOTE(jalaneme @ Apr 14 2007 said:


> didn't you read my post? that M code doesn't work! it just give two white screens! neither M code from codejunkes or the M code you posted works.



No, each game has a special mastercode which tells AR/R4/M3s/G6 real, which area to patch. The code I posted is the most common mastercode, used by 80% of all AR codes. I'm afraid animal crossing cheats won't work, unless you get an Action Replay cart which supports editing of mastercodes


----------



## jalaneme (Apr 14, 2007)

QUOTE(iamwhoiam @ Apr 14 2007 said:


> QUOTE(jalaneme @ Apr 14 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > didn't you read my post? that M code doesn't work! it just give two white screens! neither M code from codejunkes or the M code you posted works.
> ...




there is no such thing available, yes with the latest action replay firmware you can enter codes manually but you cannot edit M codes, and why is the M code from codejunkies blocked? it's the same action replay format so it should work, do the flash carts put some kind of block or encryption on them or something? maybe that's why the R4DS didn't include animal crossing in the default codelist then.


----------



## iamwhoiam (Apr 14, 2007)

Hold on, i'll make it more clear

This is what I think is happening according to all the ways I've tried to figure it out (which is a lot)

The R4 (and action replay cart) is programmed to find the mastercode:

```
C0000000 023DF000
F20081CC E12FFF1E
```

...which is the area that the majority of games's cheat codes are designed to patch.

However, on the action replay cart you can specify your own mastercode (M). Not so on R4.

That is why AC:WW doesn't work, because it's mastercode is different, it doesn't work if you patch the above mastercode, cos that simply isn't what the code patches.
However, YGO:WC07 does work, as it uses the standard mastercode

I hope you understand what I'm trying to say

If you need info about mastercodes, read cracker's trainer guide

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=44410&hl=


----------



## duelistXmist (Apr 14, 2007)

QUOTE(lilboymonkey @ Apr 14 2007 said:


> edited my own cheat database, works fine. just edit, save to usrcheat.dat then copy along with CHEAT.DAT to appropriate folder. works flawlessly



Omg thanks alot


----------



## Dazimus (Apr 14, 2007)

Didn't realise so many people enjoyed ruining their gameplay and challenge by cheating in games and not playing how they were meant to be played.  Never understood cheating myself.


----------



## iamwhoiam (Apr 14, 2007)

QUOTE(Dazimus @ Apr 14 2007 said:


> Didn't realise so many people enjoyed ruining their gameplay and challenge by cheating in games and not playing how they were meant to be played.Â Never understood cheating myself.


http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=48911


----------



## jalaneme (Apr 14, 2007)

QUOTE(iamwhoiam @ Apr 14 2007 said:


> Hold on, i'll make it more clear
> 
> This is what I think is happening according to all the ways I've tried to figure it out (which is a lot)
> 
> ...




ok so basically you are saying that each game list that the R4DS puts onto the DS cheat list has it's own default M code, so by me putting codejunkies M code on top of it will make it not load? so basically the reason why animal crossing did not load was because there was 1 M code overriding the other one and they both clash and that's why it didn't work, man that's sucks, and you can't remove the M code from the default codelist i presume. and i can't use cracker's tutorial, as i hate dos commands and cannot run .bat files on my computer so i can't find my own M code unfortunately.

so that means in future any cheat codes that already have a M code i will not be able to use, man that really sucks balls.


----------



## jalaneme (Apr 14, 2007)

QUOTE(Dazimus @ Apr 14 2007 said:


> Didn't realise so many people enjoyed ruining their gameplay and challenge by cheating in games and not playing how they were meant to be played.Â Never understood cheating myself.




go away ffs i don't care what you think.


----------



## iamwhoiam (Apr 14, 2007)

QUOTE(jalaneme @ Apr 14 2007 said:


> ok so basically you are saying that each game list that the R4DS puts onto the DS cheat list has it's own default M code, so by me putting codejunkies M code on top of it will make it not load? so basically the reason why animal crossing did not load was because there was 1 M code overriding the other one and they both clash and that's why it didn't work, man that's sucks, and you can't remove the M code from the default codelist i presume. and i can't use cracker's tutorial, as i hate dos commands and cannot run .bat files on my computer so i can't find my own M code unfortunately.
> 
> so that means in future any cheat codes that already have a M code i will not be able to use, man that really sucks balls.




Yes, that is my guess yes. And Action Replay retail carts allow mastercode editing, tagged (m) under their codejunkies website.
Even if you specify your own mastercode, R4 doesn't know that the tag (m) means "change mastercode to..."

But, I guess it is the first linker to support AR codes, so give it a break =] R4 have done an excellent programming job into this, even though it might not be everyone's cup of tea.


----------



## jalaneme (Apr 14, 2007)

QUOTE(iamwhoiam @ Apr 14 2007 said:


> QUOTE(jalaneme @ Apr 14 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > ok so basically you are saying that each game list that the R4DS puts onto the DS cheat list has it's own default M code, so by me putting codejunkies M code on top of it will make it not load? so basically the reason why animal crossing did not load was because there was 1 M code overriding the other one and they both clash and that's why it didn't work, man that's sucks, and you can't remove the M code from the default codelist i presume. and i can't use cracker's tutorial, as i hate dos commands and cannot run .bat files on my computer so i can't find my own M code unfortunately.
> ...



well i'm gonna be buying pokemon diamond next week so all this bull crap restrictions can lay to rest for now, thanks god i own a actual action replay cart lol


----------



## Zaraf (Apr 14, 2007)

I'm trying to add the following codes for Dragon Quest Monsters: Joker,

http://boards.gamefaqs.com/gfaqs/genmessag...&topic=34529136

I can get my M3 Simply to have the codes in the "Press Y for Codes" list, and I'm able to select them and stuff, but when I activate the Master Code, the game comes up with 2 white screens.  If I deactivate the Master Code, the game loads, but the codes aren't active.

Anyone know a solution?


----------



## bobrules (Apr 14, 2007)

Hey umm Zaraf i think you didn't read the previous replys.


----------



## iamwhoiam (Apr 14, 2007)

QUOTE(bobrules @ Apr 14 2007 said:


> Hey umm Zaraf i think you didn't read the previous replys.



QFT edit: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 haha


----------



## jalaneme (Apr 14, 2007)

QUOTE(Zaraf @ Apr 14 2007 said:


> I'm trying to add the following codes for Dragon Quest Monsters: Joker,
> 
> http://boards.gamefaqs.com/gfaqs/genmessag...&topic=34529136
> 
> ...



does the codes you entered manually have a M code? if so the codes won't work as the default M code built into every codelist will override it, it was the same thing that happened with animal crossing, two white screens.


----------



## Zaraf (Apr 14, 2007)

QUOTE(jalaneme @ Apr 14 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Zaraf @ Apr 14 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm trying to add the following codes for Dragon Quest Monsters: Joker,
> ...



Yeah, I have master code in the list.  So does this mean we won't be able to get it to work?  or is there a way to "over-ride" with the master code in my list?

EDIT:  I just re-read one of the responses earlier, and it made sense this time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Damn, I guess I can't get these codes to work yet


----------



## jalaneme (Apr 14, 2007)

QUOTE(Zaraf @ Apr 14 2007 said:


> QUOTE(jalaneme @ Apr 14 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Zaraf @ Apr 14 2007 said:
> ...



nope, if the codes come with a master code we can't use them basically 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




edit: and no removing the M code won't have any effect either. lol


----------



## rejin (Apr 14, 2007)

where do u find the editor? 
i dont to where to find it lol


----------



## Monkey01 (Apr 14, 2007)

In the NinjaDS version the default xml file is not encrypted and there you see like:
CODEÂÂÂÂ
ÂAnimal Crossing: Wild World
ÂADME 8f7851cb
Â2006/09/08 16:48
Â
ÂÂÂÂÂ(M)
ÂÂÂÂÂmaster 00000000 023f0000 00000000 00000001 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 023ffe88 00000000 023ff090 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000001 
Â
Â
ÂÂÂÂÂDON'T ENTER YOUR BEDROOM WHEN USING CODES
Â
So there the code itself actually starts with the text "master" instead of just 00000000. Maybe you can try something like that?


QUOTE(rejin @ Apr 15 2007 said:


> where do u find the editor?
> i dont to where to find it lol


http://www.r4ds.com/soft/5-other.htm


----------



## jalaneme (Apr 14, 2007)

QUOTE(Monkey01 @ Apr 14 2007 said:


> In the NinjaDS version the default xml file is not encrypted and there you see like:
> CODEÂÂÂÂ
> ÂAnimal Crossing: Wild World
> ÂADME 8f7851cb
> ...


----------



## bobrules (Apr 14, 2007)

He meant putting thw word master infront of the code in the code line.


----------



## iamwhoiam (Apr 14, 2007)

it doesn't matter, ninja works a different way to both AR and R4. The AR mastercodes simply say "mastercode" instead of "master" of the ninja. The fact is, it's just not supported yet in R4.


----------



## blade85 (Apr 14, 2007)

ah this is nice lol :X

But ill wait for the english site to update first lol


----------



## jalaneme (Apr 14, 2007)

QUOTE(iamwhoiam @ Apr 14 2007 said:


> it doesn't matter, ninja works a different way to both AR and R4. The AR mastercodes simply say "mastercode" instead of "master" of the ninja. The fact is, it's just not supported yet in R4.



that's is what i was thinking, on top of that the R4DS wouldn't be able to understand "master" command anyway and i can't input letters into the R4DS usercheat.dat program it gives me a error if i enter any letters.


----------



## dOoBiX (Apr 14, 2007)

Sigh, I bet there's going to be hella cheaters in Tetris DS online now... they're all going to be using the "Next piece always: stick" cheat.


----------



## Monkey01 (Apr 14, 2007)

QUOTE(iamwhoiam @ Apr 15 2007 said:


> it doesn't matter, ninja works a different way to both AR and R4. The AR mastercodes simply say "mastercode" instead of "master" of the ninja. The fact is, it's just not supported yet in R4.
> 
> Well, much of it actually works the same, cause you can just import the xml files from NinjaDS to the program and it will load the list. And well, it may work, maybe not, it's worth the try I guess... Can't test myself though as I don't have a R4...
> 
> ...


Hmm yeah, I see. You can however import the xml file of NinjaDS, then you will not see the (M) code in the list, but it will be in the .dat file when it is compiled.
Try: animalcrossing.dat - 0.12MB


----------



## jalaneme (Apr 14, 2007)

QUOTE(Monkey01 @ Apr 14 2007 said:


> QUOTE(iamwhoiam @ Apr 15 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > it doesn't matter, ninja works a different way to both AR and R4. The AR mastercodes simply say "mastercode" instead of "master" of the ninja. The fact is, it's just not supported yet in R4.
> ...



the .dat file is for the european version of animal crossing, can you upload the USA version 1.0 please? game ID ADME-8f7851cb.

edit; everyone can download the xml file for USA games located in this zip file here:
http://www.wiinja.com/ninja105.rar

it has animal crossing codes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, although i have no idea if they will work or not...

edit; nope it does not work at all, two white screens  :'(  ah well, i guess it's up to R4DS to sort this out, that's if they do.


----------



## knilsilooc (Apr 15, 2007)

Does this not work for games already in the code list? I added two Mario Kart DS cheats but it keeps going to the default code list...


----------



## fli_guy84 (Apr 15, 2007)

What would 'Game Disable' do in the cheat menu?


----------



## 111111111 (Apr 15, 2007)

A note if any r4co people are reading : Megaman ZX (I tested USA version) - massive slowdown if the options "infinite health" "infinite lives" or "invincibility" are selected along with the "megaman modifiers" codes.

Game Disable does as it says - disables all cheats for that game.  Cheat Disable disables all cheats for all games.


----------



## psychotik (Apr 15, 2007)

QUOTE(jalaneme @ Apr 14 2007 said:


> nope, if the codes come with a master code we can't use them basically
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But what about tetris? Tetris has a master code and the cheats work fine.


----------



## bobrules (Apr 15, 2007)

Hopefully they update their cheat editor so it supports master code.


----------



## .TakaM (Apr 15, 2007)

works like a charm, when I first got my R4, it was already money well spent, and now with everything they've added since the launch, I feel like I should've paid more

best thing you can buy for your DS


----------



## knocturnal (Apr 15, 2007)

QUOTE(.TakaM @ Apr 14 2007 said:


> works like a charm, when I first got my R4, it was already money well spent, and now with everything they've added since the launch, I feel like I should've paid more
> 
> best thing you can buy for your DS



I thought the best thing you can buy for your DS is a fantastic game...man Am I stupid.


----------



## .TakaM (Apr 15, 2007)

1 fantastic DS game is good, for one person
another person could hate that game, but I'd bet both these people would love the r4


----------



## xbman (Apr 15, 2007)

QUOTE(psychotik @ Apr 15 2007 said:


> QUOTE(jalaneme @ Apr 14 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > nope, if the codes come with a master code we can't use them basically
> ...



Alot of the games that have built in cheats use a master code. What is not known is the proper format for them. The R4 supports master codes.


----------



## kinya (Apr 15, 2007)

no cheat option for pokemon diamond jap?


----------



## ImperialX (Apr 15, 2007)

QUOTE(kinya @ Apr 15 2007 said:


> no cheat option for pokemon diamond jap?



Why don't you add it in yourself? The Cheat-Code Editor works like a charm.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 15, 2007)

QUOTE(jalaneme @ Apr 14 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Nestea80 @ Apr 14 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Am I the only one that doesn't like to cheat?  I don't like cheating ... I don't like using special codes ... and I don't like reading walkthroughs.  It's so much more satisfying for myself ... knowing that I did things without cheating or any help.
> ...



LoL.  Again with your hissy fit.  You don't have to care about what others think, but it doesn't mean we can't participate in this thread.  You just sound a little troubled with anyone who doesn't think the way you do.  Just grow up a little ... and stop being so rude to others.


----------



## jalaneme (Apr 15, 2007)

well you are pretty much on my ignore list so i don't have to listen to your flabbing off anymore thanks god lol


----------



## jalaneme (Apr 15, 2007)

QUOTE(psychotik @ Apr 15 2007 said:


> QUOTE(jalaneme @ Apr 14 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > nope, if the codes come with a master code we can't use them basically
> ...




yes all the codes have a built in master code that provided by the R4DS but if the same games were entered manually with the M code in the code list from codejunkies it won't work at all because the default M code for that game in the R4DS codelist would override it so the game would not load, so what i'm basically saying is that if we want a new game updated in the codelist that has a M code then we are going to have to wait for R4DS to update the codelist as it will not work by itself with usercheat.dat so again, if pokemon has a M code we are all basically screwed because usercheat.dat and the program will not support games with M codes.


----------



## kinya (Apr 15, 2007)

QUOTE(mingyishi @ Apr 15 2007 said:


> QUOTE(kinya @ Apr 15 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > no cheat option for pokemon diamond jap?
> ...


is it the  R4 gold finger editor thing?


----------



## 111111111 (Apr 15, 2007)

QUOTE(jalaneme @ Apr 15 2007 said:


> if you tried to use the codes from codejunkies for this game and put it on the R4DS as a usercheat.dat i can guarantee you that the codes will not work
> 
> Yes they will, as the Master code is already entered - you just enter the codes, minus the master one.
> 
> ...



Maybe a couple of people won't be able to cheat but thats about it.  Not everyone plays pokemon, and of those that do even fewer will cheat.

"We are all doomed!!" is a bit meladromatic.


----------



## ImperialX (Apr 16, 2007)

QUOTE(kinya @ Apr 15 2007 said:


> is it theÂ R4 gold finger editor thing?



Yes.

Also, is it even possible to add additional codes to a game with codes built in, like Mario Kart?


----------



## iamwhoiam (Apr 16, 2007)

Read the FAQ in my sig 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 should explain all


----------



## room88 (Apr 16, 2007)

QUOTE(mingyishi @ Apr 15 2007 said:


> Why don't you add it in yourself? The Cheat-Code Editor works like a charm.



I guess the question is.. how do you figure the codes to add in if someone hasn't already figured it out. Like I'd like to get some cheats for Big Brain Academy, but no one out there has any.  

If there was a way to figure out cheats yourself, I'd be all over it. But so far it looks like people just tend to see whats out there the Action Reply or Codejunkies sites have available and that's all.

And yes I've gotten platinums on almost all the BBA games, but I just wanna mess around with it now and give myself infinite time, etc. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ok never mind. Found a Big Brain Academy cheat for the euro release


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 16, 2007)

Anyone elses text in the game selection screen gone white? Does anyone know how to change it to black? Also do I need to have all those themes in the system directory? I'm happy with just one.


*Edit* don't worry figured it out. just put the skin you want in the system directory and then delete the themes folder.


----------



## paolo90 (Apr 16, 2007)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> 10) Default.nds file runs automatically under TF directory, it maybe temporarily hidden in the main menu while pressing B key to turn DsLite on; Pressing X key to delete this file if there is unneccessary to have it run automatically.



Does anybody think custom R4 menus can be made and loaded directly with this feature?


----------



## Goofy Time (Apr 24, 2007)

QUOTE(room88 @ Apr 15 2007 said:


> I guess the question is.. how do you figure the codes to add in if someone hasn't already figured it out. Like I'd like to get some cheats for Big Brain Academy, but no one out there has any.Â
> 
> If there was a way to figure out cheats yourself, I'd be all over it. But so far it looks like people just tend to see whats out there the Action Reply or Codejunkies sites have available and that's all.



GSCentral has quite a log of codes.

Most are just copy/pasted from Codejunkies, but some people put up their own codes too.


----------

